

Worlds smallest microwave plugs into USB  - ravindra1982
http://newslite.tv/2009/06/08/worlds-smallest-microwave-plug.html

======
pmjordan
I don't understand how this is supposed to work with the 2.5W you're allowed
to draw from USB, does it contain batteries and charging over a few hours?

I mean, those "snap pots" look like they can hold about 100ml of food.
(assuming 5x5x4cm) The specific heat of water is over 4000 J/kg/K, if you need
to heat it from 20°C to about 40°C that's a total of 8000 Joules, which at
2.5W takes about 3200 seconds, or almost an hour, even if it ran at 100%
efficiency.

Since it's not available "yet" it's quite possibly vapourware intended to
generate buzz. They even leave it open whether the device will ever be
released - "if customer feedback is positive":
[http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-
schwartz/sustainabilit...](http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-
schwartz/sustainability/beanzawave-worlds-smallest-microwave)?

Edit: looks like others have noticed this, too.

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
It's unlikely that even positive "customer feedback" can overcome the laws of
physics.

------
wmf
An interesting debunking:

<http://sethf.com/infothought/blog/archives/001434.html>
<http://sethf.com/infothought/blog/archives/001435.html>

~~~
jodrellblank
It's not really a debunking - it _is_ the worlds smallest microwave, and it
_does_ plug in to a computer by USB, just as claimed.

Nowhere does it claim to be USB powered.

~~~
pmjordan
[http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-
schwartz/sustainabilit...](http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/ariel-
schwartz/sustainability/beanzawave-worlds-smallest-microwave):

 _The Beanzawave, which measures just 7.4 inches tall by 6.2 inches wide and
5.9 inches deep, doesn't even need to be plugged into an electrical outlet.
The device contains a USB port, so mid-afternoon snacks can be heated up at
the computer without expending excess power._

------
vinutheraj
Haha ... I am laughing now thinking of the 30 Rock episode when the guy played
by Alec Baldwin thinks up the smallest microwave ever, and that was like a
funny thing. And now its a reality, :) ( by the way the microwave showed in
that episode was bigger than this one )

------
sown
I wonder what kind of parts are inside...although I know that microwave
dissasembly is supposed to be dangerous (lethal occasionally).

------
jodrellblank
"Turquoise plastic tat sold by association with one-piece-machined-aluminium
stylish computer"

"If you don't have time to buy a sandwich to eat at your desk, you wont have
time to buy a pot of beans and a spoon, but we hope you've bought this before
you realise"

